# Windows Store - Forza Horizon 3 - Neues Spiel ?



## pep (19. Oktober 2016)

Wie kann man bei Forza Horizon 3 ein neues Spiel beginnen bzw. die Karriere neu starten ? Finde keine Speicherdatei. Bitte um einen Tipp.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich vermute mal gar nicht, da der Speicherstand bei Microsoft in der Cloud synchronisiert wird.

Warum willst du nochmal neu beginnen?


----------

